# American Star Ship Wreck - Fuertaventura November 2005



## spitfire

Been going through my archives. This ship was wrecked in Jan 1994 and I took these in November 2005 chances are it's in more of a state now!.

History at [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Star[/ame]


----------



## Zotez

Very nice but seeing pictures of ships like that make me shudder.


----------



## night crawler

I do like the first and third photos. I shows power which is unleashed by the elements when ship like that can be ripped apart like a toy.


----------



## jhluxton

spitfire said:


> Been going through my archives. This ship was wrecked in Jan 1994 and I took these in November 2005 chances are it's in more of a state now!.
> 
> History at [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Star[/ame]
> 
> The picture at the bottom of the wikipedia SS America (American Star) web page reveals how little is left now.
> 
> Some years ago the Merseyside Branch of the World Ship Society had a visiting speaker who delivered a talk entitled "SS America from Cradle to Grave"
> 
> He had actually got on board the American Star shortly after she broke her back up one of the ladders fitted by the salvage crew. His phototographs and on board video footage were incredible!
> 
> Really amazing stuff - much of the video being played to the music which went with the Lew Grade movie "Raise the Titanic". The movie wasn't that great but the music score was. This with the SS American Star footage was pure magic!
> 
> John


----------



## Foxylady

Fantastic photos. As Night Crawler said, it really shows the power of the sea.
Cheers.


----------



## Mad Larkin

i was hoping for the star ship enterprise


----------



## evilnoodle

Excellent pics. I think shipwrecks are really sinister and creepy tho  Especially pic 2!


----------



## Foxylady

Mad Larkin said:


> i was hoping for the star ship enterprise


Lol! That was my first thought too!


----------



## WelshPony

Zotez said:


> Very nice but seeing pictures of ships like that make me shudder.



I agree with Zotez, old ships and anything with rusty metal (piers etc) all give me the creeps. I still have to look though!


----------



## J_a_t_33

Lol that's mad they've just left it! Awesome pics!


----------



## jonney

Here's a link to a you tube video on the wreckfrom 1994 to the present. Well worth watching

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLDuMCBC3lQ[/nomedia]


----------



## spitfire

jonney said:


> Here's a link to a you tube video on the wreckfrom 1994 to the present. Well worth watching
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLDuMCBC3lQ



I saw a video on Youtube taken in 2008 and it has allmost tottaly gone now in the space of 3 years. Looks like I got a photo at the right time.


----------



## hnmisty

Can't believe the power of the sea alone broke her in two in 48 hours, defies belief


----------



## Mad Larkin

Foxylady said:


> Lol! That was my first thought too!



we are clearly the coolest people ever 

on a serious note the boat does look really good, id love to somehow get out to it and have a mooch about


----------



## Nefariousink

If i was in spain id so be on that right away. 
if i go to spain next year ill have a climb a board , its only a short swim and then a gentle climb hahaha 
sick pictures


----------



## spitfire

Someone tried to get on this some years ago and had to rescued by the coast guard. It's now 5 years since I took this picture and a nearly 17 years since it ran aground as a result of this there is now nothing much left to see.

Look at this video taken in June 2008 it's allmost gone and thats 2.5 years ago!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GydpwCNmVmc[/nomedia]


----------



## Nefariousink

spitfire said:


> Someone tried to get on this some years ago and had to rescued by the coast guard. It's now 5 years since I took this picture and a nearly 17 years since it ran aground as a result of this there is now nothing much left to see.
> 
> Look at this video taken in June 2008 it's allmost gone and thats 2.5 years ago!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GydpwCNmVmc



awwww well unless i get some diving gear it doesent look like am going there anytime sooon haha  
thankyou


----------



## Tanner

Wow, really good pictures. The second one looks really ghostly, very nice


----------



## BULLYMEISTER

I'm afriad its all gone now I believe... I have pics from a couple of years ago and there wasnt much left then. Completely broken up :-(


----------

